# Head Gear and Fairlead



## krummelt1 (May 16, 2008)

So I am trying to install a plow on the custom bumper I made for my winch and I am running into some interferences between the mount for the fairlead and the pump/valve assembly.

The first picture is of the bumper with the winch and fairlead in the original configuration.










This is a pic of the bumper with nothing on it. Ideally I would like to use the four hole in a line, just behind the fairlead mount. I can access them from below. Moving the hole towards the rear of the jeep but at that point they become difficult to access from below and I still want to be able to swap plow and winch in winter/spring.










Here is a pic of the problem I am having. The pump is hitting the top of the fairlead mount as it pivots.










SO far I have come up with a couple of solution:

1. "Lift Kit" the headgear and do nothing with the fairlead mount. I put 1" spacers under the headgear but it wasn't enough and I feel like it should stay as low as possible to minimize the force on the mounting bolts.

2. Cut off the fair lead plate and move it forward about an inch. How far away from the winch can the fairlead be (that is one inch of spacer in the )?

3. This is the option I am likely to go with. Cut off the top of the fairlead "ears"s, which should create enough clearance for the plow. Then when it comes time to put the fairlead back on, drill the holes lower on the tab and then redrill the fair lead (so now the hole would be lower on the fairlead rather than in the center, Does anyone think having the fairlead bolts going through below center of the fairlead would be a problem?)










Sorry for the long winded post . .

Any help/ideas welcome


----------

